# Case ih 5250 gear shift lever stuck in gear



## DeerBrook (Mar 28, 2014)

I just bought a 1992 CASE IH 5250 tractor that was delivered today. When the dealer dropped it off he forgot to take a large screwdriver off the console. I was soon to find out what it was for. I went to start the tractor after he left and was unable to start it because the tractor was stuck in gear. The gear shift lever on the right would not move. A light on the dash indicated that the clutch had to be disengaged. I could not do either. I contacted the dealer who put me in touch with their mechanic who was very careful with the information he gave me. He finally told me to remove the rubber boot from around the shifter and use a large screwdriver inserted in the opening above the 3rd gear linkage and pry up on the linkage until the shifter frees up. It worked. But the problem persists over and over. I can't keep going on this way, there is a problem that I have to address. The dealer is no help. I would appreciate if someone can tell me what the problem is and what needs to be fixed. I am new to CASE IH.
Is this common? tractor has about 8500 hours
Is this a linkage problem or an internal problem?
Is something worn out that needs to be replaced?
Is this just an adjustment that needs to be made?
How do I access it? Inside the cab? Under the tractor?
Is it expensive?

Thank you
DeerBrook
Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DeerBrook (Mar 28, 2014)

*Solution To CASE IH 5250 Stuck in Gear*

The dealer I bought the tractor from came out the next morning to fix the problem. Turned out to be very simple. It was a large allen screw on the side of the gear shift console that loosened up and worked it's way out. He said it was a very common problem. Might be something everyone that has a CASE should take a look at. Thanks for all the help out there. Koodos to the dealer. Says something about the old school way of doing business. Customer service does still matter !!!


----------



## DeerBrook (Mar 28, 2014)

*Gear Shift Lever Problem Persists*

I thought the dealer had resolved the original problem by tightening the shifter linkage bolt, but no such luck !! The next time I tried to use the tractor, the shifter was stuck in gear. I had to use a large screwdriver to pry up on the linkage again. I contacted the dealer again. I was told it is probably worn linkage parts. They are suppose to pick up the tractor and replace all the worn linkage parts. I was told that is the only way to ensure the problem is resolved. We will have to see


----------



## DeerBrook (Mar 28, 2014)

*Dealer Avoiding The Real Problem*

The Case IH dealer I bought the tractor had told me they would transport the tractor back to their shop to fix it the correct way. I was told they were ordering the replacement parts (apparently they knew what parts were required to fix the problem) They sent their flatbed truck to the farm to pick up the tractor, upon arrival their driver had to contact the dealership to tell them he could not start the tractor due to the shifter being stuck in gear. The dealer contacted me and asked if I could meet the driver and show him how to use a screwdriver to pry on the shift linkage to get it out of gear. When I meet the driver he told me that he was embarrassed to say he has worked for the company for many years and could not believe the company would ever deliver a piece of equipment in that condition. He could not get it started because it was stuck in gear, I helped to get it started and winch it on the truck. The next day they claimed they fixed it. They delivered it the day after they said they fixed it. There were no signs of any new shifter linkage, no sign any existing linkage was ever worked on (Everything was covered in the same old dirt, inside the cab and outside). Excited to try it out after it was dropped off, WHAT DO YOU KNOW !! THEY APPARENTLY DID NOTHING, SAME PROBLEM !!! TRACTOR IS STUCK IN GEAR AND DOES NOT START !!! A
ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS ??? Besides taking the dealer to court (That's obvious and in the works)

Thanks
DeerBrook


----------

